
Facebook, Zuckerberg say ownership contract forged - valish
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/02/us-facebook-lawsuit-idUSTRE75144220110602?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&dlvrit=56505
======
vessenes
This is huge; saying unilaterally to the court that the documents are forged
sets up a massive worst-case "you lied when you told me these are forged"
scenario.

Frankly, I'm surprised. I would have guessed that they'd take a "This isn't
the A Facebook you're looking for" angle.

I'm marking this as the moment that Zuckerberg steps fully into his CEO role;
this is a quality counter-attack from someone who is no longer placating early
co-founders.

------
nametoremember
I don't know much about going public but if (or when) they prove that Ceglia
is lying it will reflect quite nicely on Facebook.

